# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > Νέα Αγωνιστικού Bodybuilding >  Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Ανακοινώσεις - Δέλτια Τύπου

## Polyneikos

Στα πλαίσια ενημέρωσης αθλητών, προπονητών αλλά και του κοινου που παρακολουθεί το αγωνιστικό bodybuilding, εγκαινιαζω αυτό το άρθρο για να μπαινουν ανακοινώσεις ή δελτία τυπου της IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ τα οποία αναρτώνται κυρίως στο site της Ομοσπονδίας.
Το επίσημο site είναι  :  *Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης

*Μια πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση που έχιε βγει αφορα την συμμετοχή Ελλήνων αθλητών στο Arnold Classic Europe το οποίο θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Iσπανία τον Οκτωβριο.
Αναφέρομαι για τις κατηγορίες ερασιτεχνών που θα γίνουν παράλληλα με τους επαγγελματίες
Αξίζει να αναφερουμε ότι οι πρωτες θεσεις στις βαριές κατηγορίες δίνουν και την επαγγελματική καρτα.







Oι πρώτες πληροφορίες απο τους κύκλους της ΕΟΣΔ ειναι ότι η αποστολή θα είναι πολυπληθής καθως πολλοί αθλητές εχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφερον.

*Ενδεικτικα αναφερω τους Γιαννη Μαγκο,Γιάννη Τσουνο,Γιώργο Παπαδάκη,Σταυρο Τριουλίδη,Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου και την Ρίτσα Αλογδιανακη.


*Επισυναπτω και αυτουσιο το αρχείο (σε μορφή Pdf,ανοίγει με Acrobat Reader)

----------


## Polyneikos

Όσον αφορά τους εγχωριους αγώνες,εχει εκδοθεί ενα Δελτίου τυπου το οποίο αναφέρει ότι όποιος ενδιαφερεται να συνδιοργανωσει το χειμερινο *18ο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο*,μπορεί να επικοινωνήσει με την Ομοσπονδία,εκδηλωνοντας το ενδιαφέρον του.








Επίσης μια σημαντική αλλαγή σε ότι ίσχυε ως τωρα, *όσον αφορα τους ομογενείς ή αλλοδαπους αθλητές* ,η Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία δηλωνει ότι θα μπορουν να συμμετεχουν από εδω και στο εξης,στελνωντας μια αίτηση στην Ομοσπονδία.




Τελος μια αναφορά στους εσωτερικούς κανονισμούς που αφορά τους αθλητες.




Επισυναπτω και αυτουσιο το αρχείο (σε μορφή Pdf,ανοίγει με Acrobat Reader)

----------


## Dreiko

> Oι πρώτες πληροφορίες απο τους κύκλους της ΕΟΣΔ ειναι ότι η αποστολή θα είναι πολυπληθής καθως πολλοί αθλητές εχουν εκδηλώσει ενδιαφερον.
> 
> *Ενδεικτικα αναφερω τους Γιαννη Μαγκο,Γιάννη Τσουνο,Γιώργο Παπαδάκη,Σταυρο Τριουλίδη,Μαρία Ιορδανοπούλου και την Ρίτσα Αλογδιανακη.
> 
> 
> *


Kωστα με προλαβες για αλλη μια φορα! :03. Thumb up: 
Στους αθλητες να συμπληρωσω τις:*Ελένη Κρητικοπούλου* και *Νόρα Κόλλια*.

----------


## Polyneikos

Βαγγελη σε ευχαριστώ για την προσθήκη.
Νομίζω ότι αυτη η Εθνική ομάδα θα είναι η καλύτερη ,των τελευταίων ετων.Πολυ δυνατή και όλοι οι αθλητές είναι υψηλού επιπέδου. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

και γω Κωστα πιστευω οτι εχουμε να περιμενουμε πολλα απο ολους τους αθλητες μας.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Για μένα δεν πρέπει να περάσει απαρατήρητη η συμμετοχή της μεγάλης αθλήτριας *Ρίτσα Αλογδιανακη!!!
*Έχειπολλά χρόνια να κάνει αγωνιστική εμφάνιση αλλά γνωρίζω πως φέτος γυμνάζεται δυναμικά και παρακολούθησε και τους περισσότερους αγώνες από κοντά.

----------


## Διακογιαννης Γιαννης

Στελνω τις θερμοτερες ευχες μου για την επιτυχια ολων των στοχων της ΕΟΣΔ-IFBB ,και αν κρινω απο την επιτυχια που ειχαν οι προσφατες διοργανωσεις στη Στυλιδα,σιγουρα θα εχουμε συγκλονιστικα events.Τωρα πια ειναι ολοφανερο οτι η ομοσπονδια εχει ανεβασει τον πηχη πολυ ψηλα.

----------


## NASSER

Γιάννη είναι σαφές πως την Ελλάδα θα εκπροσωπήσουν δυο αθλητές στα +100 ένας στα +90 και ένας πλήρης αθλητής στη κατηγορία bodybuilding classic. Οι Γυναικείες συμμετοχές είναι όλες σε πολύ καλό επίπεδο με διακρίσεις σε διεθνής αγώνες. Καλύτερη εκπροσώπηση δεν πιστεύω πως θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε προς το παρόν.
Δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί αν η συμμετοχή της Ελένης Κρητικοπούλου είναι σε ερασιτεχνικό ή στο επαγγελματικό επίπεδο.

----------


## Dreiko

ερασιτεχνικο Νασσερ... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

Ο Γρηγόρης Καραγιάννης, ο κορυφαίος αθλητής μας στην -80Kg, θα συμμετάσχει και αυτός στο Arnold Classic Europe που θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Ισπανία.
Ο Γρηγόρης είναι πάντα σε πολύ καλή φόρμα και ετοιμάζεται πυρετωδώς γιαυτον τον αγώνα, δίνοντας τον καλύτερο εαυτό του. Μου εξέφρασε την υποστήριξη που έχει απο τον συναθλητή του Σταύρο Τριουλίδη και από τον δάσκαλο Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο! Είναι άλλο ένα κίνητρο να προχωρήσει δυναμικά στο στόχο του με αυτούς που τον στηρίζουν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## NASSER

> Αν όσοι αθλητες που θα παίξουν στο Arnold  Classic Amateur τον Οκτωβριο,αγωνιστουν στο Πανελληνιο Κυπελλο,θα ειναι  ενας πολύ δυνατός αγώνας...






> Eχω 4 αθλητές για εκεί φέτος!!!


Μχάλη αν θες, μπορείς να ενημερώσεις για το νέο σύλλογο στον οποίο μπορούν να γράφονται και εκεί νέοι αθλητές?

----------


## chrisberg

> Μχάλη αν θες, μπορείς να ενημερώσεις για το νέο σύλλογο στον οποίο μπορούν να γράφονται και εκεί νέοι αθλητές?


*Αθλητικός σύλλογος ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ Ο ΡΟΔΙΟΣ
*
*Ο  νεοσύστατος Αθλητικός σύλλογος είναι μια προσπάθεια 
από μια ολιγομελή  ομάδα φίλων της σωματικής διάπλασης, 
γιά την προώθηση του αθλήματος  καθώς και τη γνωστοποίηση
 στο ευρή κοινό των οφελών της προπόνησης  με βάρη!!!
 Η διεξαγωγή αγώνων και άλλων εκδηλώσεων
 είναι στα πρώτιστα  σχέδια του Δ.Σ του συλλόγου!!!

*
Από πού πήρε το όνομα του ο σύλλογος μας.


*Ο ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ Ο ΡΟΔΙΟΣ έγινε διάσημος και τελικά θεοποιήθηκε
 για τις νίκες του σε τρία αγωνίσματα του δρόμου:
 το στάδιο, το δίαυλο και τον οπλίτη δρόμο.
 Οι ιστορικές μαρτυρίες τον χαρακτηρίζουν ως τον αθλητή
 με το δαιμόνιον τάχος (τη δαιμονισμένη ταχύτητα).
 Ο Ρόδιος δρομέας κατάφερε να νικήσει και στα τρία αγωνίσματα
 σε τέσσερις διαδοχικές Ολυμπιάδες, ένα επίτευγμα που δεν
 επαναλήφθηκε από άλλον αθλητή.
 Θεωρείται δε ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακό, γιατί και τα τρία αγωνίσματα
 ήταν δρόμοι ταχύτητας ή/και ημιαντοχής, και όπως είναι γνωστό
 είναι πιο δύσκολο να διατηρήσει ένας δρομέας την αντοχή και την
 ταχύτητά του για ένα τέτοιο χρονικό διάστημα -τέσσερις Ολυμπιάδες
 από ό,τι ένας πυγμάχος ή ένας παλαιστής τη δύναμή του.
 Ο Λεωνίδας κέρδισε τις πρώτες του ολυμπιακές νίκες το 164 π.Χ.
 (154η Ολυμπιάδα) και στα τρία αγωνίσματα του δρόμου και
 ακολούθησαν εκείνες του 160 π.Χ., του 156 π.Χ. και τέλος του 152 π.Χ.,
σε ηλικία 36 ετών ο Ρόδιος αθλητής χάρισε στο νησί του ακόμη τρία στεφάνια
 και αποθεώθηκε από τους συμπατριώτες του.
*

Ευχαριστώ για τη φιλοξενία και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση.
Υ.Σ. δεν ξέρω μήπως πρέπει να μεταφερθεί σε άλλο Topic.

περισσότερα: https://www.facebook.com/groups/413077408742087/

----------


## Polyneikos

Από έγκυρες πηγές ενημερωθήκαμε ότι το Σαββατο, 6 Οκτωβρίου, εγινε συμβούλιο της Ομοσπονδίας IFBB-ΕΟΣΔ,  παρουσία των εκπροσώπων των Συλλόγων και διαδικασίες εκλογών.
 Πρόεδρος ψηφίστηκε ο Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης.

----------


## Polyneikos

> *Αθλητικός σύλλογος ΛΕΩΝΙΔΑΣ Ο ΡΟΔΙΟΣ
> *
> *Ο  νεοσύστατος Αθλητικός σύλλογος είναι μια προσπάθεια 
> από μια ολιγομελή  ομάδα φίλων της σωματικής διάπλασης, 
> γιά την προώθηση του αθλήματος  καθώς και τη γνωστοποίηση
>  στο ευρή κοινό των οφελών της προπόνησης  με βάρη!!!
>  Η διεξαγωγή αγώνων και άλλων εκδηλώσεων
>  είναι στα πρώτιστα  σχέδια του Δ.Σ του συλλόγου!!!
> 
> ...


 Mιχάλη καλό ξεκίνημα στο Σύλλογο σου και καλή επιτυχία στους αθλητες που θα συμμετάσχουν στους αγώνες ως εκπρόσωποι του Λεωνίδα του Ρόδιου  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

*Eδώ* *θα βρείτε την καινούρια ιστοσελίδα της IFBB - ΕΟΣΔ.*


Επίσης μία ανακοίνωση που προκαλεί αίσθηση είναι η ακόλουθη:

*"Η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και η I.F.B.B  τον προσεχή Οκτώβρη θα διοργανώσουν στην Ελλάδα το AMATEUR MR.OLYMPIA  2013 . 
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι  χορηγοί να επικοινωνήσουν στο τηλ. 697-2214425 "*



Αν βρεθούν "συμπαίκτες" για τη συγκεκριμένη διοργάνωση θα είναι πολλά βήματα προς τα μπροστά. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στελιο το θέμα είναι να ξεκαθαρίσει ποιοι αθλητές θεωρουντα Εθνική Ομάδα.
> Μεχρι πρότινος, ήταν όσοι συμμετείχαν σε διεθνείς αγώνες, Arnold Classic, Amateur Olympia, Diamond Cup κτλ.
> Αρα μιλάμε για φέτος έναν αριθμό ~30 αθλητες. 
> Είδωμεν τι θα προκύψει και κυρίως που θα καταλήξει.



Nτινο δεν θα γινει ποτε κοντρολ και αυτο ειναι ευλογο καθως δεν εχει γινει ποτε !

Το εσωσαν/σε και μπραβο σε αυτους που μιλησαν ωστε να μπει η τελευταια προσθηκη !

Ειχα γραψει πως εν ψυχρω δεν πρεπει να περνονται αποφασεις και "υποθετω" πως τωρα που καποιος ηρεμησε τα ειδε πιο ψυχραιμα ! Μην ξεχναμε πως και αυτος ανθρωπος ειναι εχει και προταιρηματα και μειονεκτιματα  αρα πρεπει να τον διακιολογησουμε οπως ωφειλουμε !

Αυτο που δεν σωνετε  ειναι το πρεστιζ της ομοσπονδιας που δεχτηκε μεγαλη πτωση !

Οπως εξηγησα δοθηκαν 2 καρτες με το ετσι θελω παραβλεποντας τους κανονισμους και απο την αλλη ειπα ναι ρε εγινε μπουγαδα αλλα τουλαχιστον 2 παιδια πηρραν αυτο που ηθελαν και ας μην τους βγει σε τιποτα.

Ειπαμε ειναι ενα καλοστημενο μαγαζι μεσα εξω και μπραβο τους !

Τωρα πρεπει να εστιασουμε στο Γιαννακι ωστε να μη χαθει μια απο τις κωλονες του χωρου μας ! Πρεπει να τον σηκωσουμε ειναι ενας απο εμας και δεν πρεπει να χαθει απο τη σκηνη !!!!

----------


## NASSER

> Εγώ θέλω να πιστεύω πως διατυπώθηκε λάθος μια απόφαση γιατί πολύ απλά δεν γίνεται να μην δίνει το παρόν η ελληνική ομοσπονδία του αθλήματος σε διεθνή διοργανώσεις όπως είναι το Βαλκανικό, Μεσογειακό και Παγκόσμιο...


Ευτυχώς που εν μέρη επικράτησε αυτό που έγραψα. Αυτό που γνωρίζω πριν την διοργάνωση του τριημέρου (Πανελληνίου Κυπέλλου και Diamond Cup) είναι πως αυτή την απόφαση μου ανέφεραν διεθνής κριτές που παρευρέθηκαν στην διοργάνωση. Και είχαν λόγο να μου το αναφέρουν καθώς θέλω να παραμείνω στην classic Bodybuilding κατηγορία που έχει προωθηθεί να γίνει η κατηγορία που θα εκπροσωπεί το άθλημα σε ολυμπιακές διοργανώσεις (και για να μην το παρεξηγήσουμε στην παρούσα φάση συμμετάσχει σε διοργανώσεις υπο την διεύθυνση ολυμπιακής επιτροπής).




> Nτινο δεν θα γινει ποτε κοντρολ και αυτο ειναι ευλογο καθως δεν εχει γινει ποτε !
> 
> Το εσωσαν/σε και μπραβο σε αυτους που μιλησαν ωστε να μπει η τελευταια προσθηκη !
> 
> Ειχα γραψει πως εν ψυχρω δεν πρεπει να περνονται αποφασεις και "υποθετω" πως τωρα που καποιος ηρεμησε τα ειδε πιο ψυχραιμα ! Μην ξεχναμε πως και αυτος ανθρωπος ειναι εχει και προταιρηματα και μειονεκτιματα  αρα πρεπει να τον διακιολογησουμε οπως ωφειλουμε !
> 
> Αυτο που δεν σωνετε  ειναι το πρεστιζ της ομοσπονδιας που δεχτηκε μεγαλη πτωση !
> 
> Οπως εξηγησα δοθηκαν 2 καρτες με το ετσι θελω παραβλεποντας τους κανονισμους και απο την αλλη ειπα ναι ρε εγινε μπουγαδα αλλα τουλαχιστον 2 παιδια πηρραν αυτο που ηθελαν και ας μην τους βγει σε τιποτα.
> ...


Στέλιο, δυστυχώς, η αναφορά στο πάνω ποστ, με αναφορά τους ξένους κριτές, είναι κατόπιν ελέγχου και θετικού ελέγχου ντομπινκ, σε αθλητή που συμμετείχε σε πανευρωπαικό πρωτάθλημα στην κατηγορία classic bodybuilding. O έλεγχος δυστυχώς δεν ήταν από την IFBB αλλά από την WADA, λόγο της ιδιαιτερότητας που ανέφερα. Δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονόματα για να μην εκθέσω κανέναν.
Σίγουρα τα όσα έγιναν έχουν μαυρίσει την εικόνα του αθλήματος κάτι που θα πρέπει να ανατραπεί σύντομα όσο το δυνατόν αποφεύγοντας τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.
Το ότι η IFBB είναι πλέον και σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο μια καλά στημένη επιχείρηση, δεν σηκώνει αμφισβήτηση με τότες διοργανώσεις που προσελκύουν φίλαθλο κοινό, σπόνσορες και αθλητές που πληρώνουν ακριβές συμμετοχές σε διεθνή επίπεδο, έστω και αν μερικές διεθνή ομάδες πληρώνουν όλα τα έξοδα των αθλητών τους. Δεν συμβαίνει όμως σε όλους. Οι αναγνωρισμένοι διεθνή διοργανώσεις που μετράνε οι συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε εθνικό επίπεδο για κάθε χώρα (αναφέρομαι σε Βαλκανικό Μεσογειακό Πανευρωπαϊκό και Παγκόσμια για την Ευρώπη και αντίστοιχες διοργανώσεις στις άλλες ηπείρους) έχουν πλέον και το βάθος του ντόπινγκ.

Αυτό που συνέβη στο Γιάννη είναι πραγματικά μια πληγή τόσο για αυτόν όσο και για μας. Ο Γιάννης μας εκπροσώπησε κατά επανάληψη σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις και τις περισσότερες φορές πήγαινε μόνος του. Προσωπικά σε όποια διοργάνωση και να βρεθεί θα τον χειροκροτήσω. Είναι ένας μεγάλος αθλητής που είχε ένα ατυχές συμβάν που ίσως στη θέση του να αντιδρούσαμε το ίδιο. Η σκέψη του δεν πρέπει να ήταν μόνο πως έφτασε πολύ κοντά σε αυτό που κυνηγάει, αλλά και ο κόπος, τα έξοδα και η αφοσίωση του τα τελευταία χρόνια δίχως παύσεις και με πολλές θυσίες. Δεν πιστεύω πως χάρηκε κανένας με αυτήν την κατάληξη, όπως και οι άνθρωποι της ΕΟΣΔ δεν μπορούν να ανατρέψουν μια απόφαση που πάρθηκε από την διεθνή επιτροπή και τον πρόεδρο της. Ο κ. Λεβεντέλης υπήρξε πολλές φορές ελαστικός και πρέπει να του το αναγνωρίσουμε. Δυστυχώς όμως έχουμε το κουσούρι να κατακρίνουμε ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις μόνο όταν έχουν αρνητικό πρόσημο. Η δύναμη του ανθρώπου είναι να μπορεί να συγχωρεί και όχι να εκδικείται.

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Στέλιο, δυστυχώς, η αναφορά στο πάνω ποστ, με αναφορά τους ξένους κριτές, είναι κατόπιν ελέγχου και θετικού ελέγχου ντομπινκ, σε αθλητή που συμμετείχε σε πανευρωπαικό πρωτάθλημα στην κατηγορία classic bodybuilding. O έλεγχος δυστυχώς δεν ήταν από την IFBB αλλά από την WADA, λόγο της ιδιαιτερότητας που ανέφερα. Δεν θέλω να αναφέρω ονόματα για να μην εκθέσω κανέναν.
> Σίγουρα τα όσα έγιναν έχουν μαυρίσει την εικόνα του αθλήματος κάτι που θα πρέπει να ανατραπεί σύντομα όσο το δυνατόν αποφεύγοντας τα λάθη του παρελθόντος.
> Το ότι η IFBB είναι πλέον και σε ερασιτεχνικό επίπεδο μια καλά στημένη επιχείρηση, δεν σηκώνει αμφισβήτηση με τότες διοργανώσεις που προσελκύουν φίλαθλο κοινό, σπόνσορες και αθλητές που πληρώνουν ακριβές συμμετοχές σε διεθνή επίπεδο, έστω και αν μερικές διεθνή ομάδες πληρώνουν όλα τα έξοδα των αθλητών τους. Δεν συμβαίνει όμως σε όλους. Οι αναγνωρισμένοι διεθνή διοργανώσεις που μετράνε οι συμμετοχές και διακρίσεις σε εθνικό επίπεδο για κάθε χώρα (αναφέρομαι σε Βαλκανικό Μεσογειακό Πανευρωπαϊκό και Παγκόσμια για την Ευρώπη και αντίστοιχες διοργανώσεις στις άλλες ηπείρους) έχουν πλέον και το βάθος του ντόπινγκ.
> 
> Αυτό που συνέβη στο Γιάννη είναι πραγματικά μια πληγή τόσο για αυτόν όσο και για μας. Ο Γιάννης μας εκπροσώπησε κατά επανάληψη σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις και τις περισσότερες φορές πήγαινε μόνος του. Προσωπικά σε όποια διοργάνωση και να βρεθεί θα τον χειροκροτήσω. Είναι ένας μεγάλος αθλητής που είχε ένα ατυχές συμβάν που ίσως στη θέση του να αντιδρούσαμε το ίδιο. Η σκέψη του δεν πρέπει να ήταν μόνο πως έφτασε πολύ κοντά σε αυτό που κυνηγάει, αλλά και ο κόπος, τα έξοδα και η αφοσίωση του τα τελευταία χρόνια δίχως παύσεις και με πολλές θυσίες. Δεν πιστεύω πως χάρηκε κανένας με αυτήν την κατάληξη, όπως και οι άνθρωποι της ΕΟΣΔ δεν μπορούν να ανατρέψουν μια απόφαση που πάρθηκε από την διεθνή επιτροπή και τον πρόεδρο της. Ο κ. Λεβεντέλης υπήρξε πολλές φορές ελαστικός και πρέπει να του το αναγνωρίσουμε. Δυστυχώς όμως έχουμε το κουσούρι να κατακρίνουμε ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις μόνο όταν έχουν αρνητικό πρόσημο. Η δύναμη του ανθρώπου είναι να μπορεί να συγχωρεί και όχι να εκδικείται.



Νασσερ μου τα κοντρολ θα εφαρμοστουν μονο στις κατηγοριες classic που πανε να γινουν ολυμπιακες αρα θα την γλιτωσουν οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες !

Για το μαγαζι τα ειπαμε μη τα ξαναλεμε και οπως ειδες ειπα καλα κανουν το θεμα ειναι να το καταλαβουν και οι αθλητες που τα σκανε !

Τον κυριο Λεβεντελη τον αποδεχομε σαν ανθρωπο και τον εκτιμω με τα προταιρηματα και τα ελλατωματα του γιατι ειναι και αυτος ανθρωπος! Λιγοι απο εμας μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε τι εχει προσφερει και τι εχει τραβηξει για να φτασει η Ελλαδα σε επιπεδο αλλα σε πολλα σημεια ειναι ακραιος οπως πχ με τις σχεσεις που εχει με τις υπολοιπες ομοσπονδιες , τους χρυσοπληρωμενους συλλογους το κοστος για τις  συμμετοχες σε αγωνες και παει λεγοντας ! Θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο ενωτικος  .

Εγινε οτι εγινε με το Γιαννακι εχει ακουσει οσα εχει ακουσει τοσα χρονια και απορω δεν μπορει να αναλογιστει γιατι λεγοντε και γινοντε ολα αυτα ?
Θα πω κατι και ισως ακουστει ακραιο αλλα θα το πω για να δειτε τη δαφορα νοοτροπιας εαν ημουν προεδρος στην IFBB :

Με ολα τα παραπανω γεγονοτα εαν ημουν στο τιμονι θα ειχα καταθεσει την παραιτηση μου σαν προεδρος στο ΔΣ και οχι να βγω και να αποκλειω παιδια που δε μου φταινε! Αν το ΔΣ αναγνωρισει το εργο μου συνεχιζω αλλα δε μου φταινε τα παιδια !!!!

Ο προεδρος πρεπει να βαζει μπροστα το στηθος του για το καλο ολων και οχι να τιμωρει ! Αναλαμβανει τις ευθυνες για να προστατεψει το συνολο και οχι να διατηρει μια θεση !

Δεν ξερω ποτε εχουν εκλογες βαση καταστατικου αλλα θα ηθελα να ημουν παρον να δω τις αρχαιρεσιες........

Ολα τα παραπανω δεν ειναι μομφη προς το προσωπο του απλα περιγραφω τι θα ηταν πιο φρονιμο κανοντας πιο δυνατη τη θεση του !

----------


## NASSER

> Νασσερ μου τα κοντρολ θα εφαρμοστουν μονο στις κατηγοριες classic που πανε να γινουν ολυμπιακες αρα θα την γλιτωσουν οι υπολοιπες κατηγοριες !
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν ξερω ποτε εχουν εκλογες βαση καταστατικου αλλα θα ηθελα να ημουν παρον να δω τις αρχαιρεσιες........
> 
> Ολα τα παραπανω δεν ειναι μομφη προς το προσωπο του απλα περιγραφω τι θα ηταν πιο φρονιμο κανοντας πιο δυνατη τη θεση του !


Στέλιος κανένας δεν εγγυάται ότι κοντρόλ θα γίνει μόνο στη classic. Γιαυτό και η μορφή αυτής της ανάρτησης.
Όσο για τις εκλογές, ότι και να ακούς θετικά ή αρνητικά, ο κ. Λεβεντέλης βγαίνει με παμψηφία πρώτος, γιατί κανένας δεν νιώθει έτοιμος να αναλάβει ευθύνες. Έχει τρέξιμο και υποχρεώσεις που αν δεν είσαι αρχικά στην Αθήνα με τις πρέπουσες γνωριμίες και δημόσιες σχέσεις, δεν κάνεις τίποτα. Η επιλογή των χώρων διεξαγωγής των αγώνων δεν είναι εύκολη επιλογή και κακώς πολλοί νομίζουν πως είναι απεγνωσμένη επιλογή. Κάθε άλλο πρέπει να διεξάγονται σε αναγνωρισμένους αθλητικούς χώρους.

----------


## pavlito10

> Αυτό που συνέβη στο Γιάννη είναι πραγματικά μια πληγή τόσο για αυτόν όσο και για μας. Ο Γιάννης μας εκπροσώπησε κατά επανάληψη σε μεγάλες διοργανώσεις και τις περισσότερες φορές πήγαινε μόνος του. Προσωπικά σε όποια διοργάνωση και να βρεθεί θα τον χειροκροτήσω. Είναι ένας μεγάλος αθλητής που είχε ένα ατυχές συμβάν που ίσως στη θέση του να αντιδρούσαμε το ίδιο. Η σκέψη του δεν πρέπει να ήταν μόνο πως έφτασε πολύ κοντά σε αυτό που κυνηγάει, αλλά και ο κόπος, τα έξοδα και η αφοσίωση του τα τελευταία χρόνια δίχως παύσεις και με πολλές θυσίες. Δεν πιστεύω πως χάρηκε κανένας με αυτήν την κατάληξη, όπως και οι άνθρωποι της ΕΟΣΔ δεν μπορούν να ανατρέψουν μια απόφαση που πάρθηκε από την διεθνή επιτροπή και τον πρόεδρο της. Ο κ. Λεβεντέλης υπήρξε πολλές φορές ελαστικός και πρέπει να του το αναγνωρίσουμε. Δυστυχώς όμως έχουμε το κουσούρι να κατακρίνουμε ανθρώπους και καταστάσεις μόνο όταν έχουν αρνητικό πρόσημο. Η δύναμη του ανθρώπου είναι να μπορεί να συγχωρεί και όχι να εκδικείται.


Οτι πιο σωστο εχει υποθει.. λαθος σιγουρα η κινηση του, αλλα πρεπει να δουμε και τι την προκαλεσε αυτη την πραξη. Η συγκεκριμενη ομοσπονδια το 14 δεν φερθηκε ιδιαιτερα σωστα στον Μαγκο και εχουν ξαναγινει ας πουμε λαθη και με τον Κεφαλιανο και με τον Καραμανλακη, οποτε μην τα ριχνουμε ολα στος αθλητες..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Εύκολο είναι να κρίνουμε εκ του ασφαλούς , εμένα πχ δεν θα με έβγαινε ποτε τέτοια αντίδραση αν αισθανόμουν αδικία , αλλα μην ξεχνάμε πολλα έχουν να κάνουν και με την ψυχοσύνθεση και τι ελπίδες η υποσχέσεις εισέπραξε ο καθένας 
Ακόμα και για φόνο να δικαστεί κάποιος υπάρχει το ελαφρυντικό "εν βρασμώ ψυχής" γιατι λέμε καμια φορα αίμα έχει στις φλέβες δεν έχει αριάνι και τα νεύρα κάνουν να χαθεί ο έλεγχος και όταν γενικότερα δεν υπάρχουν σκοτεινα σημεία σε κρητικές και αμφισβητήσεις δεν υπάρχει και προκατάληψη 
Σ αυτο φταίνε και οι δυο πλευρες και οι αθλητές που δεν έχουν μάθει να έχουν αθλητική παιδεία και βλέπουμε όπως και παλιότερα περιστατικά να πετανε τα κύπελα και μετάλλια και να πέφτουν ψιλές στη ζούλα μεταξυ αθλητων και κριτών αλλα δεν βγήκαν προς τα έξω , ενω τωρα τα έδειξαν οι κάμερες και έκαναν το γυρο του κόσμου γι αυτο και τοση έκταση 
Αλλα και οι κριτες που χρειάζετε μεγαλύτερη προσοχη και ενημέρωση ώς πρός τα κρητήρια αξιολόγησης για να μην υπάρχουν ατυχή περιστατικά και πιο σωστη αξιολόγηση 
Γιατι οπως έχω ξαναπεί πολλες φορές και κανένα στραβο αποτέλεσμα να τύχει ,δεν σημαίνει κατι στημένο αλλα έτσι έκριναν και με την δική του οπτική το βλέπει ο καθένας

----------


## Polyneikos

*Δελτίο Τύπου Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ - 6 Δεκεμβρίου 2016
*
Μετά από απόφαση της Παγκόσμιας Ομοσπονδίας , IFBB και της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. . Αποφασίστηκε ότι όσοι αθλητές θα  συμμετάσχουν  σε διοργανώσεις εκτός Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και συγκεκριμένα  WABBA, ΠΕΣΔ, NABBA, NAC, WWF, INBA, IBFA κλπ  . Δεν μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν δια παντός σε αγώνες και διοργανώσεις της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και της IFBB .Τα σωματεία της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. δεν επιτρέπεται να εντάξουν στη δύναμη τους όσους έχουν λάβει μέρος στις παραπάνω εκτός Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. διοργανώσεις .

Πηγή : *Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

----------


## Nive

Ωχ ωχ ωχ...πολεμος!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Λογικα θα αποκλειονται οσοι ΗΔΗ ειναι αθλητες της Ifbb κ παιξουν αλλου.
Και για τους αθλητες της Εοσδ που ηδη εχουν συμμετασχει αλλου ισχυει ο αποκλεισμος; Η απο δω κ περα;

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο, υπάρχουν δυο εκδοχές σε αυτη την ανακοινωση : 
Α) Για τους ήδη εγγεγραμενους αθλητες στα μητρωα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. :
Οσοι παίξουν οπουδήποτε αλλού πλεον και είναι ήδη εγγεγραμένοι στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., διαγράφονται δια παντός.

Β) Για τα νέα-επίδοξα μέλη:
Οσοι πάνε να γραφτούν απο εδώ και πέρα, ως νεοι αθλητές της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. , θα πρέπει να μην έχουν συμμετάσχει οπουδήποτε αλλου.
Ειδάλλως δεν θα εχουν δικαιωμα εγγραφής.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρηστο, υπάρχουν δυο εκδοχές σε αυτη την ανακοινωση : 
> Α) Για τους ήδη εγγεγραμενους αθλητες στα μητρωα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. :
> Οσοι παίξουν οπουδήποτε αλλού πλεον και είναι ήδη εγγεγραμένοι στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., διαγράφονται δια παντός.
> 
> *Β) Για τα νέα-επίδοξα μέλη:
> Οσοι πάνε να γραφτούν απο εδώ και πέρα, ως νεοι αθλητές της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. , θα πρέπει να μην έχουν συμμετάσχει οπουδήποτε αλλου.
> Ειδάλλως δεν θα εχουν δικαιωμα εγγραφής*.


Αυτο Κωστα δεν μου ακουγεται λογικο για να ισχυσει. Οποσδηποτε παρθενα δλδ πριν τον γαμο; :01. Razz:  Για την απιστια οκ!

Αυτο που θελει διευκρινιση ειναι εαν αυτοι που ηδη εχουν κανει την απιστια ,θα αποκλειστουν; Η εχοντας ηδη πληρωσει καποιο προστιμο θα τους δοθει αφεση ,κ θα τιμωρουνται δια αποκλεισμου απο εδω κ περα;

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Βέβαια δεν έχει αποσαφηνιστεί επακριβώς η απόφαση αλλα είναι υπερβολική και εκεί που λέμε η καλύτερη άμυνα είναι η επίθεση , η υπερβολή το χαλάει 
Εγω απλα το παραλληλίζω τι θα συνέβαινε , η τι συμβαίνει σε μία παρόμοια περίπτωση που ένας αθλητης συμμετείχε απο την ομοσπονδία  Ταεκβοντο WTF στην ομοσπονδία ITF
(εκεί θα πείς αλλάζουν οι κανονισμοί στον αγώνα και η τεχνική , στο δικό μας άθλημα τι αλλάζει)
Τελικά ένα χαστούκι αποσυντονίζει και τόση ανακύκλωση του συμβάντος και προβολή σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο , ούτε μια ανθρωπιστική  πράξη δεν θα είχε, παντού δικαστήρια και αποφάσεις ρίψης ευθυνών η να κατακρίνουν 

Καλό είναι να ανήκει κάποιος σε μια ομοσπονδία φορέα και να γνωρίζει και να αποδέχετε τούς κανονισμούς για την σωστη λειτουργία , αρκεί να μην αλλάζουν βασικές αρχές και επόμενο είναι να βρίσκονται κάποιοι προ εκπλήξεων και όταν αποδεδειγμένα έχει κάποιος αθλητης συμφέρον να ανήκει κάπου επειδη θα έχει κάποιες παροχές , οπότε και υποχρεώσεις , τοτε θα κοιτάξει το συμφέρον του , αλλα όταν όλοι οι φορείς είναι ουσιαστικά στον ίδιο παρανομαστη όλα είναι άδικα , γιατι μήπως θα χάσει το μεροκάματο κάποιος, η μήπως όλοι έχουν επαγγελματικούς στόχους στο ββ

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> Χρηστο, υπάρχουν δυο εκδοχές σε αυτη την ανακοινωση : 
> Α) Για τους ήδη εγγεγραμενους αθλητες στα μητρωα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. :
> Οσοι παίξουν οπουδήποτε αλλού πλεον και είναι ήδη εγγεγραμένοι στην Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., διαγράφονται δια παντός.
> 
> Β) Για τα νέα-επίδοξα μέλη:
> Οσοι πάνε να γραφτούν απο εδώ και πέρα, ως νεοι αθλητές της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. , θα πρέπει να μην έχουν συμμετάσχει οπουδήποτε αλλου.
> Ειδάλλως δεν θα εχουν δικαιωμα εγγραφής.



 :01.Ftou: 



*Πες τα ρε Μπιλαρε με το στιχο σου !*

----------


## Polyneikos

> Αυτο Κωστα δεν μου ακουγεται λογικο για να ισχυσει. Οποσδηποτε παρθενα δλδ πριν τον γαμο; Για την απιστια οκ!
> 
> *Αυτο που θελει διευκρινιση ειναι εαν αυτοι που ηδη εχουν κανει την απιστια ,θα αποκλειστουν; Η εχοντας ηδη πληρωσει καποιο προστιμο θα τους δοθει αφεση ,κ θα τιμωρουνται δια αποκλεισμου απο εδω κ περα*;


Χρηστο αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ είναι ότι ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ μπαίνει μια τελεία και ο καθε αθλητής που είναι ήδη εγγεγραμένος στην ΕΟΣΔ θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει είτε τον μονόδρομο της ΕΟΣΔ, ή τους υπόλοιπους διπλης-τριπλής κυκλοφορίας της WABBA-NABBA-ΝΑC κτλ  :01. Wink:

----------


## NASSER

Δεν γνωρίζω ποιος παίρνει την ευθύνη για αυτές τις ανακοινώσεις. Βάση καταστατικού, ναι όταν ένας αθλητής παίξει αλλού, τιμωρείται με αποκλεισμό. Το να επαναλαμβάνεται το καταστατικό με πιο αυστηρό ύφος σε μια εκτεταμένη κατάσταση, δεν βοηθάει πουθενά.  Ίσως έχει προκύψει η πρόβλεψη πως κατόπιν των τελευταίων εξελίξεων στο Diamond Cup στην Αθήνα, πολλοί θα αλλάξουν στάση ως το άθλημα και θα προτιμήσουν να διαγωνίζονται για το κέφι τους, εφόσον το τίμημα της προετοιμασίας το πληρώνουν μόνοι τους. 
Προσωπικά βλέπω πως για άλλη μια φορά κάνουμε πισωγυρίσματα στο άθλημα. Και σίγουρα δεν φταίει μόνο η μια πλευρά, είτε η ΕΟΣΔ, είτε οι αθλητές είτε οι καλοθελητές που χαίρονται με τις εξελίξεις και δεν κοιτάνε πως και αυτοί έχασαν έδαφος και την εμπιστοσύνη τόσο των αθλητών όσο και του φίλαθλου κοινού.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> Χρηστο αυτό που αντιλαμβάνομαι ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ είναι ότι ΑΠΟ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ μπαίνει μια τελεία και ο καθε αθλητής που είναι ήδη εγγεγραμένος στην ΕΟΣΔ θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσει είτε τον μονόδρομο της ΕΟΣΔ, ή τους υπόλοιπους διπλης-τριπλής κυκλοφορίας της WABBA-NABBA-ΝΑC κτλ





Αυτο μου ακουγεται κ μενα το πιο λογικο Κωστα

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. – ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΙΑΣ ΛΥΒΙΑΚΗ*

H Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Φιτνες ανακοινώνει οτι με απόφαση της ίδιας και του προπονητή της, η αθλήτρια *Aποστολία Λυβιάκη* σταματά την ενεργό δράση.




Πηγή : *Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

----------


## Γιώργος Ν. Τουλιάτος

> *ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. – ΑΠΟΧΩΡΗΣΗ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΙΑΣ ΛΥΒΙΑΚΗ*
> 
> H Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Φιτνες ανακοινώνει οτι με απόφαση της ίδιας και του προπονητή της, η αθλήτρια *Aποστολία Λυβιάκη* σταματά την ενεργό δράση.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Πηγή : *Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*


Καιρός να κάνει οικογένεια η όμορφη κρητικιά.Συγχαρητήρια για την σταδιοδρομία της,υπήρξε άξια εκπρόσωπος του Μεσογειακού κάλλους.

----------


## Nive

+1 στον γιατρο!! 
Απλα υπεροχη...

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σεβαστη η απόφασή της και αυτό είναι το νορμάλ , όλα πρέπει να κάνουν τον κύκλο τους , γιατι η ζωή δεν είναι αγωνιστικό ββ συνέχεια αλλα πάλι αυτο δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί και να γυμνάζετε και να προσέχει την διατροφή της , ώστε πάντα να διατηρείτε σε καλή κατάσταση και υγεία 
Άλλωστε χορτασμένη είναι απο τίτλους και μάλιστα σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες όσο καλή και να είναι μια κοπέλα επειδη έχει κι άλλες καλές άνετα διαφοροποιούνται τα αποτελέσματα , χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι μία αθλήτρια χάλασε και δεν βγήκε πρώτη , αλλα όλα είναι θέμα οπτικής αντίληψης των κριτών

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. Δικαίωμα Συμμετοχής Αθλητών σε Διεθνείς* 


Οι αθλητές της ΕΟΣΔ έχουν δικαίωμα συμμετοχής σε διεθνείς αγώνες μόνο εφοσον εχουν προηγουμένως συμμετάσχει στο Εθνικό Πρωτάθλημα – Κύπελλο και κατόπιν αιτήσεως των συλλόγων που ανήκουν.

Πηγή: *ΕΟΣΔ*

----------


## LION

ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΤΩ LINK



http://www.ifbb.com/wp-content/uploa...RUEBA.___-.pdf

----------


## Polyneikos

Χρηστο ευχαριστούμε για το την ενημέρωση.
Αρα για να συνοψίσουμε και να μας επιβεβαιώσεις αν τα έχουμε αντιληφθεί σωστα:

1) Οι κατηγορίες που μπαίνουν στην διαδικασία βαθμολόγησης από και πέρα, όπου αυτη η βαθμολόγηση δίνει χρηματικά έπαθλα, θα ειναι 
α)Classic Bodybuilding
b)Mens Physique
c) Βikini Fitness

2)Oι δεκάδες στα Παγκοσμια Πρωταθλήμα, οι εξάδες στα Πανευρωπαϊκά και οι πεντάδες στα Elite grand prix, θα μπορούν να παραλάβουν μια Elite κάρτα, η οποία τους καθιστά σε διαδικασία συγκομιδής βαθμών.

3) Απο εκει και πέρα, στο τέλος της χρονιάς θα μαζεύονται οι πόντοι και οι 10 πρώτοι αυτών των κατηγοριών θα λάβουν τα χρηματικά έπαθλα.

----------


## LION

Ετσι όπως τα γράφεις είναι Κώστα.
Βασική προϋπόθεση: η συνολική βαθμολογία ισχύει για τον ίδιο και ένα χρόνο.
 :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Η  ΕΟΣΔ σε συνεργασία με την IFBB θα πραγματοποιήσει σεμινάρια κριτών.
ΟΙ ενδιαφερόμενοι παρακαλούνται να στείλουν τα στοιχεία τους στα σωματεία που ανήκουν .

Πηγή : ΕΟΣΔ

----------


## NASSER

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον σεμινάριο. Ελπίζω σε μεγάλη ανταποκριση. Μεχρι τωρα ακούγοταν μονο γκρίνια για τα αποτελεσματα. Ιδού η Ρόδος... 

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκίνησε η εκπομπή *Focus on Body* από το Διαδικτυακό Κανάλι *FocusWebTV* που έχει ως σκοπό να ενημερώνει όλους όσους εμπλέκονται και αγαπούν το άθλημα σωματικής διάπλασης . 
Δείτε το πρώτο επεισόδιο με γενικά στοιχεία του αθλήματος και στις 4 Iουνίου 2017 θα δείτε το δεύτερο που θα είναι αφιερωμένο στους αγώνες που θα γίνουν την ίδια ημέρα .
Καλεσμένοι στην 1η εκπομπή:
Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης - Πρόεδρος Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Γιάννης Βασάλος  - Αθλητής Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ
Κώστας Παπαϊωάννου- Αθλητής Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ
Χρήστος Γκολιάς - Πρόεδρος Συλλόγου "Κούρος Αθηνών", διεθνής κριτής.
Την εκπομπή παρουσιάζει η Κα Πένυ Λεβεντέλη

----------


## Muscleboss

Ενδιαφέρον. Αρκετά καλή αρχή, ελπίζουμε να χει και συνέχεια. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Το δεύτερο επεισόδιο έγινε την ημέρα της διεξαγωγής του 30 Πανελλήνιου Πρωταθλήματος  Σωματικής Διάπλασης με αντικείμενο την διεξαγωγή του Πρωταθλήματος 

Καλεσμένοι στην 2η εκπομπή:
Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης - Πρόεδρος Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.
Γιάννης Βασάλος - Αθλητής Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ
Κώστας Παπαϊωάννου- Αθλητής Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ
Χρήστος Γκολιάς - Πρόεδρος Συλλόγου "Κούρος Αθηνών", διεθνής κριτής.
Την εκπομπή παρουσιάζει η Κα Πένυ Λεβεντέλη

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΚΡΙΤΩΝ IFBB*

H IFBB διοργανώνει τον 1ο κύκλο εκπαιδευτικών σεμιναρίων για κριτές, στην Αθήνα στις  26 και 27 Αυγούστου 2017.

Ομιλητής ειναι ο κ. Pawel Filleborn, αντιπρόεδρος της IFBB και Πρόεδρος της Επιτροπής Κριτων, εισηγητής των κανονισμών διεξαγωγής αγώνων και βαθμολόγησης αθλητικών επιδοσεων. 
Το ειδικό αυτό σεμινάριο ενθαρρύνονται να παρακολουθήσουν τα μελη των σωματειων της ΕΟΣΔ, ιδιαίτερα οι προπονητές και αθλητές. Κατόπιν εξετάσεων αξιολόγησης οι επιτυχόντες θα μπορούν να υποβάλλουν αιτήσεις για απόκτηση κάρτας Διεθνούς Κριτή της IFBB. 
Tα σωματεία καλούνται να ενημερώσουν γραπτώς την ΕΟΣΔ για τα μελη τους που ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν στο ανωτέρω εκπαιδευτικό πρόγραμμα. 
Για περισσοτερες πληροφορίες  απευθυνθείτε την ηλεκτρονικη διευθυνση της ΕΟΣΔ .

----------


## NASSER

Είναι κάτι που χρειαζόταν να γίνει πολύ καιρό πριν... κάλιο αργά παρά ποτέ!
Οι προπονητές πρώτοι θα πρέπει να το παρακολουθήσουν και όσοι θέλουν να λαμβάνουν μέρος στην κριτική επιτροπή ώστε να μην κάνουν λάθη και να μην υπάρχουν παρεξηγήσεις.

----------


## Polyneikos

Dear President, dear General Secretary, dear friends,


We are pleased to inform you that, after following with great concern the progressive deterioration of professional bodybuilding, and the recent suspension of NPC and its President, Mr. Jim Manion, due to their continuos breaches of the IFBB Rules and Constituion, as well as their disrespect to the IFBB National Federation Members, the IFBB announces it is reassuming the organization of the professional activities, with immediate effect.
There is already scheduled a fantastic program of pro activities, which shall be announced within this week.
In the meantime, please feel free to share this banner on your website and social media channels. We will forward you more throughout the day.
Thanking you in advance for your commitment, loyalty and compromise with the IFBB and our principles.
Sincerely yours,
IFBB Headquarters


ΕΠΙΣΤΟΛΗ - ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΣΗ IFBB
Αγαπητέ Πρόεδρε, αγαπητή Γενική Γραμματέα, αγαπητοί φίλοι,
Είμαστε στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας ενημερώσουμε ότι, παρακολουθώντας με μεγάλη ανησυχία την προοδευτική κατάρρευση του επαγγελματικού bodybuilding που είχε σαν επακόλουθο τον πρόσφατο αποκλεισμό της NPC και του Προέδρου της, κ. Jim Manion, εξαιτίας των συστηματικών παραβιάσεων των κανονισμών και του καταστατικού της IFBB καθώς και την έλλειψη σεβασμού προς τις Εθνικές Ομοσπονδίες και τα μέλη της IFBB, η IFBB ανακοινώνει τον επαναπροσδιορισμό της διοργάνωσης των επαγγελματικών δραστηριοτήτων με άμεση ισχύ.
Έχει ήδη προγραμματιστεί ένα εξαιρετικό πρόγραμμα επαγγελματικών δραστηριοτήτων, το οποίο θα ανακοινωθεί εντός αυτής της εβδομάδας.
Εν τω μεταξύ, μπορείτε να αναρτήσετε αυτό το banner στον ιστότοπό σας και τα κανάλια κοινωνικών μέσων. Θα σας προωθήσουμε περισσότερα.
Σας ευχαριστούμε εκ των προτέρων για τη δέσμευσή σας, την πίστη και την αφοσίωση προς τις αρχές της IFBB .
Ειλικρινά δικοί σας,
Τα μέλη της
Κεντρικής διοίκησης της IFBB

----------


## Polyneikos

Diamond Cup στα Σκόπια
Ενα θέμα διπλωματικού και εθνικού ενδιαφέροντος, προέκυψε με την ανακοίνωση της IFBB για διοργανωση Diamond Cup στα Σκόπια
Οι Σκοπιανοί έκριναν σκόπιμο να ανεβάσουν αφίσσα ως εξής και να την αποστείλουν στην Παγκόσμια IFBB η οποία την ανέρτησε στις 16 Δεκεμβρίου.






*Η ανάρτηση της IFBB*


*Άμεση ήταν η αντίδραση της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. που με υπόμνημα του προέδρου Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη, έσπευσε να τονίσει την σημαντικότητα του ζητήματος με επιστολή προς τον Raphael Santoya προκειμένου να επιληφθεί του θέματος.

**Η Επιστολη διαμαρτυριας της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.* 




> Serious issue/FYROMacedonia
> 
> 
> To the attention of Dr. Rafael Santonja-Gomez, IFBB President
> 
> 
> Dear Mr. President
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## S. KTISTAKIS

> [B]Άμεση ήταν η αντίδραση της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. που με υπόμνημα του προέδρου Ιορδάνη Λεβεντέλη, έσπευσε να τονίσει την σημαντικότητα του ζητήματος με επιστολή προς τον Raphael Santoya προκειμένου να επιληφθεί του θέματος.



Αμεση δεν ηταν μιας και κυκλοφορουσε 2 εβδομαδες αδεσποτη σε ολα τα διεθνη site !

To καλο ειναι οτι καποιοι απο εκει διαβαζουν το forum και πηραν θεση.  :03. Clap: 

Για να δουμε τωρα τον "ρεβιθουλη" πως θα αντιδρασει !

----------


## Polyneikos

*2018 IFBB World Ranking Amateur*



Έχουν αρχίσει και αναρτώνται οι λίστες της IFBB με το Παγκόσμιο ranking (Point system) -ανά κατηγορία - των ερασιτεχνών αθλητών βάσει των συμμετοχών τους σε διεθνείς αγώνες απο τα τέλη του 2017, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του Diamond Cup Athens 2017. Στις λίστες υπάρχουν και Έλληνες αθλητές!


https://www.ifbb.com/ifbb-elite-world-ranking/

----------


## Polyneikos

ΕΠΙΜΟΡΦΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ 2018


Η Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness θα διοργανώσει ΕΠΙΜΟΡΦΩΤΙΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ .
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι παρακαλείστε να αποστείλετε τα στοιχεία σας στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση της ΕΟΣΔ, info@bodybuilding-eosd.gr

----------


## Polyneikos

Νέα κατηγορία FIT-MODEL στην IFBB, με ολόσωμα μαγιό και βραδυνές τουαλέτες
Συντομα θα το δούμε και στην Ελλάδα, φαντάζομαι...

----------


## beefmeup

μαγεια, ειδικα στην Ελλαδα που δεν γινονται πλεον καλλιστεια εδω κ χρονια πιστευω θα αναπληρωσει ενα μεγαλο κενο που υπαρχει στον τομεα..καλη επιτυχια να ευχηθω απο τωρα στις "αθλητριες" που θα λαβουν συμμμετοχη :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η ΙFBB προχώρησε στην δημιουργία του περιοδικού Muscle & Health*, στα Αγγλικά και στα Ισπανικά

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σίγουρα θα το δούμε και στην Ελλάδα εφόσον έχει καθιερωθεί  σαν φυσική εξέλιξη και η απήχηση που θα έχει θα φανεί , εδω πιστεύω θα γίνει ενας μικρός έως μεγάλος χαμούλης στην αξιολόγηση γιατι εδω καλα καλα δεν μάθαμε να κρίνουμε κατηγορίες φίτνες και σ αυτες τις κατηγορίες θα ακούσουμε τις πιο περίεργες αξιολογήσεις και αιτιολογήσεις , πχ θα βγούν όλες στο λαιναπ και θα πεί κανένας κριτης την έβγαλα αυτη πρώτη γιατι είχε πιο κομμένα χέρια και ώμους?ενω καμία σχέση η μυική αξιολόγηση , όταν κάποια έχει πχ φατσάρα και γενικά αισθησιασμό 
Η πρώτη εκτίμηση λές ωραία είναι , ποιόν δεν τον αρέσει να βλέπει όμορφες παρουσίες αλλα υποβαθμίζετε η αθλητική φυσική κατάσταση αλλα και η ομορφιά .
Και τι έγινε αν η άλλη έχει κοιλιακούς φυσική κατάσταση γαζέλας και γενικά όμορφα γυμνασμένο σώμα όταν θα μπορεί να χάσει απο κάποια που έχει όμορφο πρόσωπο σωματάρα με αναλογίες και ας μην έχει φυσική κατάσταση η κοιλιακούς , μήπως θα τα δεί κανείς κάτω απ τα φουστάνια ?
και τα ολόσωμα μαγιό πάλι κρύβουν , αλλα εκεί τουλάχιστον άνετα αξιολογείτε το γενικό παράστημα πόδια ώμοι αλλα με τι κρητήρια? δηλαδη αν κάποια είναι πιο μυώδης θα έχει πλεονέκτημα? η οχι? εφόσον και η παρουσίαση δεν φαντάζομαι να περιλαμβάνει σφιγμένους μύς σε στυλ πόζας όπως στα φίτνες 

Κατανοητο οτι όλα γίνονται να αυξηθούν οι συμμετοχές , αλλα μήπως εκείνο που μετράει περισσότερο δεν είναι το πλήθος συμμετοχών αλλα η έμπνευση που θα δίνετε στούς αθλούμενους και να ασχολούνται περισσότερες με το φίτνες και επίσης βέβαια μετράει και η απήχηση που θα έχει στο κοινό όχι στην αρχη που είναι και η περιέργεια να δούν αλλα σε διάρκεια και αν κουράσει μετα απο καιρο 
το όλο στυλ θυμίζει καθαρα καλλιστεία και αυτες οι κατηγορίες , όχι το ββ όπως λένε μερικοί άνετα συγκρίνονται με καλλιστεία

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Το αθλημα του bodybuilding γιατι αθλημα αποδόσεων ειναι,εδω και αρκετά χρονια εχει στιγματιστεί εχει φάει την "ρετσινιά" που λεμε για πολλα πράγματα είτε αγωνιστικά είτε εξωαγωνιστικά,ενα θέμα που κατα καιρούς εχει δημιουργήσει ατελειωτες συζητήσεις και κόντρες για το,ειναι η δεν ειναι το bb αθλημα,γιατι αρκετοι θεωρούν οτι ειναι καλλιστεία.
Με την προσθήκη  κατηγοριών fit model δυστηχως,ενισχύεται ακομα πιο πολυ την άποψη οτι τελικα ειναι καλλιστεία,γιατι όπως και να το κάνουμε απο οποία μερια και να το δούμε τέτοιες κατηγορίες δεν εχουν καμία σχεση με το αθλημα του bodybuilding,απλα ολα αυτα γίνονται για να προσελκύσουν πιο πολλούς αθλητές και για να ειναι πιο προσιτό σε περισσοτερο κόσμο,και καλα,η ουσία ειναι καθαρά το κέρδος γιατι περισσότεροι αθλητές περισσότερα χρήματα απο τις συμμετοχές άραγε και περισσότερα εισητηρια,ισως και πιο πολλοί  χορηγεί,και ως ενα σημείο λογικό ακούγεται στο να υπάρχει κέρδος οικονομικό ,ομως ο τρόπος που γίνεται δημιουργώντας τέτοιες κατηγορίες απο την μια,και καταργώντας κατηγορίες απο την άλλη π.χ.bodybuilding γυναικών οσω και αν ηταν άκραιο για καποιους, ειναι αντίθετος ως προς το αθλημα του bodybuilding.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΤΙΚΑ ΣΕΜΙΝΑΡΙΑ ΕΟΣΔ
*
Η Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης & Fitness διοργανώνει εκπαιδευτικά σεμινάρια σε συνεργασία με τα αθλητικά σωματεία.


Τα θέματα που θα αναπτυχθούν είναι :
• Αγωνιστικές κατηγορίες ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά και απαιτήσεις
• Αγωνιστική προετοιμασία αθλητών σε σχέση με την κατηγορία.
• Αγωνιστική προετοιμασία γυναικών ,παρουσίαση – ποζάρισμα – make up 
κλπ.
• Σχεδιασμός προγραμμάτων
• Σχέσεις αθλητή προπονητή
• Ασφάλεια στην άσκηση
• Διατροφή
• Εξειδικευμένα προπονητικά μοντέλα .
Στα σεμινάρια θα υπάρχει και πρακτική εφαρμογή.
Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι σύλλογοι θα πρέπει να αποστείλουν μήνυμα στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση της ΕΟΣΔ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*EΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΗΓΟΡΙΑΣ CLASSIC PHYSIQUE

*Αρχής γενομένης στο Arnoild CLassic Europe στην Βααρκελώνη τον Σεπτέμβριο, η IFBB International αποφάσισε να εισαγάγει την κατηγορία Classic Physique που οι αθλητές αγωνίζονται με κοντό σορτσάκι








> *Elimination Round:* Qualifying round with 4 poses (Front double biceps, side chest, back double biceps and abdominals & thighs).
> 
> 
> *Round 1:* Semifinals with 4 quarters turns and 7 mandatory poses (Front double biceps, side chest, back double biceps, abdominals & thighs abdominal, vacuum pose abdominals and classic pose at athlete choice).
> 
> 
> *Round 2:* Finals with 4 quarters turns and 7 mandatory poses.
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Δημητρης 1924

Έλειπε αυτή η κατηγορία,οποτε καιρός ηταν να την βάλουν,ειναι φοβερή κατηγορία,κορμιά που θυμίζουν πιο παλιές και καλές εποχές-τουλάχιστον αυτο ειναι το σκεπτικό- και αρκετά δύσκολη γιατι αν θυμάμαι καλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος 100%  υπάρχει όριο ύψους βάρους..

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είναι δύσκολη η κατηγορία γιατι εδω δεν έχει βάζω ασύλληπτες μάζες και επισκιάζω τυχόν αδυναμίες μου , αλλα μετράει και το φυσικό ταλέντο και προδιαγραφές όπου ο αθλητής τείνει να έχει όσο το δυνατόν λιγότερες ατέλειες και αισθητική με στόχο την διάκριση  
Και όπως σωστα είπε και ο Δημήτρης θυμίζει παλιές καλές εποχές που ενω δεν υπήρχε οριο υψους βάρους παρ ολα αυτα δεν είχαν καμία σχέση οι μάζες του τότε με το τώρα 
και είναι ένα κίνητρο γι αυτούς που τούς αρέσει να αγωνιζονται όπως στο παραδοσιακό ββ .
Ούτε οι τεράστιες μάζες θα μετράνε αλλα ούτε η εξωφρενική γράμμωση που όμως θα επισκιάζει την αισθητική και αρμονία , όπου ο αθλητης απλα θα δείχνει σαν ψαχνό κρέας

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΡΧΑΙΡΕΣΙΕΣ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. - 3 ΙΟΥΝΙΟΥ 2018*

Ανακοινώνεται ότι το νέο Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. που προέκυψε από την Γενική Συνέλευση και τις αρχαιρεσίες της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. την 3η Ιουνίου
2018 απαρτίζουν οι έξης :


1.    ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΙΟΡΔΑΝΗΣ Προέδρος
2.    ΚΛΙΑΦΑΣ ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ– Γεν. Γραμματέας
3.    ΔΗΜΗΤΡΟΥΛΗΣ ΒΑΣΙΛΕΙΟΣ– Α΄ Αντιπρόεδρος
4.    ΓΚΟΛΙΑΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ– Β’ Αντιπρόεδρος
5.    ΤΑΚΤΙΚΟΣ ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ– Ταμίας
6.    ΜΠΑΙΛΗ ΖΩΗ– Μέλος
7.    ΙΟΡΔΑΝΗΣ ΣΤΥΛΙΑΝΟΣ–Μέλος


Παρακαλώ για την ενημέρωση σας,
Μετά τιμής.



*....Ο Προέδρος ................................. O Γεν. Γραμματέας*
*Ιορδάνης Λεβεντέλης .........................Στυλιανός Κλιάφας*

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΠΕΙΘΑΡΧΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗΣ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.-ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗ ΑΘΛΗΤΩΝ*


Σύμφωνα με την υπ΄ αρίθμ. 1/16-10-2018 απόφαση της Πειθαρχικής Επιτροπής της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. που επικυρώθηκε από το έκτακτο Δ.Σ. της Ομοσπονδίας κατά την συνεδρίαση του στις 16/10/2018 επιβάλλεται η ποινή της ΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΗΣ από τα μητρώα της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. στους αθλητές:


α) ΤΡΙΠΟΛΙΤΣΙΩΤΗ Δημήτριο του αθλητικού συλλόγου ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΝΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΜΗ και

β) ΠΑΠΑΔΟΠΟΥΛΟ Φίλιππο του αθλητικού συλλόγου ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗ Αθηνών.


Στα δε ανωτέρω αθλητικά σωματεία επιβάλλεται η ποινή της επίπληξης.
Το σκεπτικό της απόφασης αφορά συμμετοχές των ανωτέρω αθλητών σε αγώνες ιδιωτικής εταιρείας (ΝPC),μη εγκεκριμένους από την I.F.B.B,την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και την W.A.D.A.

Η ανωτέρω απόφαση έχει κοινοποιηθεί στην Παγκόσμια Ομοσπονδία του αθλήματος I.F.B.B.

*Επίσημη ανακοίνωση στο site της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

----------


## NASSER

Αυτές οι ποινές διαγραφής δεν έχουν κανένα νόημα στις μέρες μας. Είναι κάθετα αντίθετος!! Οι αθλητές ξοδεύονται, κοπιάζουν και τραβάνε πολλές στερήσεις για να μας κάνουν περίφανουν, εκποσωπόντας μας σε αγώνες με αξιώσεις!! Και εμείς τους λέμε πως διαγράφονται?? Κάποτε μας έπειθαν πως πρέπει να συσσωρευτούν οι αθλητές σε μια αναγνωρισμένη ομοσπονδία που θα μας επιφέρει περισσότερη αναγνώριση και κύρος, τόσο στους αθλητές όσο και στο άθλημα. Αυτό όμως έχει ξεχαστεί και όλοι το βλέπουν εντός και εκτός αθλήματος. Έχουμε γίνει πιόνια μιας καλά στημένης επιχείρησης και τίποτα άλλο. Αν είμαι λάθος, παρακαλώ κάποιος υπεύθυνος να μας δόσει τα φώτα του και να το συζητήσουμε!

----------


## Polyneikos

Νάσσερ για όσους παρακολουθούν τα δρώμενα του σχίσματος μεταξύ *IFBB International Federation Bodybuilding & Fitness (Raphael Santonja)* και *IFBB Pro League και ΝPC (IFBB Pro Qualifiers) (Jim Manion)* τα οποία είχαμε πρωτογράψει απο τον Σεπτέμβριο του 2017 , όταν μετά το Amateur Olympia στο Las Vegas, Μanion και Santonja ηρθαν σε ρήξη, ίσως δεν πέφτουν από τα σύννεφα με αυτή  την είδηση.
Από εκεί και πέρα προσωπική μου εικόνα είναι πως  όλο αυτό με τους περιορισμούς  ξεκινάει σε διεθνές επίπεδο και λογικό σε κάποιες εξελίξεις να έχει αντίκτυπο και στις εγχώριες διοργανώσεις.
Έχουν μιλήσει εκατέρωθεν οι διεθνεις πρόεδροι σε συνεντεύξεις για τις θέσεις τους που είναι σαφείς.
Υπάρχουν γραμμές και όρια, που τουλάχιστον οι εγγεγραμμένοι  αθλητές που έχουν δελτία σε Συλλόγους της ΕΟΣΔ θα πρέπει να τηρούν σε συνεννόηση με τους Συλλόγους. 
Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως ότι ένας αθλητής δεν μπορεί να ανεξαρτοποιηθεί βάσει των επιθυμιών του, αναλαμβάνοντας την προσωπική ευθύνη.
Από την άλλη , το όλο θέμα δείχνει να είναι διαδικαστικό μιας και οι αθλητές πρέπει να είχαν γνώση για κάποιες κυρώσεις σε περίπτωση συμμετοχής τους σε αγώνες μη εγκεκριμένους από την Ομοσπονδία.
Από συναισθηματικής πλευράς αν το δούμε, σαφώς είναι στενάχωρο, έχει γίνει και στο παρελθόν και οι διαγραφές δεν ηχούν καλά. 
Νομίζω είναι θέμα κανόνων, χωρίς να μπορώ να μιλήσω υπεύθυνα και εξουσιοδοτημένα. Είναι προσωπική μου άποψη. 
Αλλά εφόσον υπάρχουν επιλογές για τους αθλητές, θα τις εξαντλήσουν.

----------


## NASSER

Κώστα η αλήθεια είναι πως το όλο θέμα δείχνει περισσότερο κόντρα IFBB και NPC παρά κυρώσεις στους αθλητές. Αυτό όμως ειδικά εμείς στην Ελλάδα το κατακρίνουμε! Πιστεύω λόγο των στερήσεων και δυσκολιών, βλέπουμε κάποια πράγματα πιο καθαρά! Ναι οκ ακολουθούμε κάποιους κανονισμούς, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να τους διατυμπανούμε ειδικά εφόσον ξέρουμε πως  ο Τριπολιτσίωτης για παράδειγμα δεν είχε σκοπό να συνεχίσει να παίζει σαν ερασιτέχνης και ήδη απέρειψε την ELIPE PRO card και διεκδικεί πιο ανταγωνιστικές αγωνιστικές σκηνές. Αυτό δεν πρέπει να ενοχλεί κανέναν.  Ότι η NPC δεν αναγνωρίζεται από την WADA και διεθνώς η IFBB το διατυμπανίζει και το διαφημίζει (εννοείται πως έχει λαδιά η όλη υπόθεση) για όλους τους λογικούς είναι γελίο και αδιάφορο. Όταν εκ των πλείστον οι αγώνες της IFBB έχουν τον τίτλο του show που αποσκοπούν σε περισσότερα κέρδη μιας καλοστειμένης επιχείρησης, αντιλαμβανόμαστε πως ο ρομαντισμός που μας καλλιεργούσαν για αναγνώριση του αθλήματος ως ολυμπιακό έχει ξεχαστεί από τους ίδιους τους διοργανωτές και πρωτοπόρους της ιδέας στο βωμό του χρήματος. Και οι περισσότεροι διαγωνιζόμενοι στοχεύουν σε αγώνες με χρηματικά έπαθλα και βαθμούς για απόκτιση ELITE PRO card παρά να αποσκοπούν σε ένα διεθνή πρωτάθλημα που θα πρέπει να έχει την έγκριση και επιβράβευση της WADA... Επομένως το πάντρεμα bodybuilding και WADA παρομοιάζει τον καλό Χριστιανό και κλέβει εκκλησία.

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΣΥΜΜΕΤΟΧΗ ΤΗΣ Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. ΣΤΟ 72ο ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑ-ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΟ I.F.B.B*

Απόλυτα επιτυχημένη κρίνεται η παρουσία της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. στο 72ο Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα και Συνέδριο της IFBB από 07 έως 12 Νοεμβρίου στο οποίο συμμετείχαν 94 χώρες-μέλη.

Αρχικά μετά την επανεκλογή του Προέδρου της IFBB για τα επόμενα 4 χρόνια Δρ Ράφαελ Σαντόχα, ο Πρόεδρος της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και Αντιπρόεδρος της Βαλκανικής Ομοσπονδίας *κ. ΛΕΒΕΝTΕΛΗΣ Ιορδάνης ο*ρίστηκε ως* Διευθυντής του Προεδρικού Γραφείου της IFBB.*
Μία ιδιαίτερα σημαντική απόφαση η οποία ισχυροποιεί την θέση της Eλλάδας και της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. στο Διεθνές στερέωμα του Bodybuilding.

Εν συνεχεία και έπειτα από διαπραγματεύσεις της Ελληνικής Αντιπροσωπείας αποτελούμενη από τον *Πρόεδρο κ. ΛΕΒΕΝΤΕΛΗ Ιορδάνη* και τον *Γενικό Γραμματέα κ. ΚΛΙΑΦΑ Στυλιανό,* ανατέθηκαν στην Χώρα μας και Επίσημα οι παρακάτω διεθνείς θεσμικοί αγώνες καθώς και διεθνή events:

Α) Η* 2η έκδοση του Διεθνούς Event President Santonja Cup* στην Πόλη του Ναυπλίου, *04-06 Απριλίου 2019*, Elite pro Qualifier Event,καθώς και *Επαγγελματικό Αγώνα Elite Pro Show.*

Β) Το *Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα της I.F.B.B* 17-19 Μαΐου 2019 στην Πόλη της *Κέρκυρας,* στον οποίο θα δοθούν για πρώτη φορά επαγγελματικές κάρτες Elite Pro Cards της Ι.F.B.B.

Γ) *Elite pro Qualifier Event*,καθώς και *Επαγγελματικό Αγώνα Elite Pro Show*,επίσης στην όμορφη πόλη του *Ναυπλίου 13-15 Σεπτεμβρίου 2019.*

Δ) Το *Παγκόσμιο Πρωτάθλημα Juniors-Eφήβων 2020.
*Ίσως ο σημαντικότερος θεσμικός αγώνας που ανατέθηκε διαχρονικά στην χώρα μας! Η πόλη ανάθεσης του αγώνα θα ανακοινωθεί έπειτα από συνεδρίαση της οργανωτικής επιτροπής της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.

Σε αγωνιστικό επίπεδο ο αθλητής της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. *ΤΣΙΑΜΠΑΖΗΣ Στέφανος* πραγματοποιώντας μία εξαιρετική εμφάνιση κατέλαβε την *13η θέση στην κατηγορία Classic Physique.*




*Πηγή: E.O.Σ.Δ.*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Aνακοίνωση Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. 24-1-2019*


Η  συμμετοχή για τους αγώνες της IFBB γίνεται μόνο μέσω των Σωματείων της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Elite  Masters Pro Cards
*
Elite Pro κάρτες θα δίνονται πλέον από την IFBB International και το Elite Pro τμήμα της, σε κατηγορίες Masters, στους νικητές των Παγκοσμίων Πρωταθλημάτων και  τους Γενικους Νικητές των διεθνών αγώνων και κάποιων events κατόπιν ανακοίνωσης.

Οι αρχικές κατηγορίες που θα τρέξουν είναι:

Master Bikini Fitness Over 35 years of age
Master Bodyfitness Over 35 Years of age
Master Men’s Bodybuilding Over 40 years of age

Ο πρώτος αγώνας που ανακοινώθηκε είναι το IFBB Elite Pro Master World Championships στο Benidorm στην Ισπανία!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η CAP SPORT ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΗΝ  ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΠΛΑΣΗΣ & FITNESS ΩΣ ΕΠΙΣΗΜΟΣ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟΥ ΡΟΥΧΙΣΜΟΥ*

Η Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. καλωσορίζει στην οικογένεια της ελληνικής σωματικής διάπλασης και fitness την εταιρία αθλητικής ένδυσης CAP Sport, η οποία θα αποτελέσει τον Επίσημο Χορηγό Αθλητικού Ρουχισμού της Εθνικής ομάδας Σωματικής Διάπλασης για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια.
Η CAP Sport θα βρίσκεται στο πλευρό της Εθνικής ομάδας, σχεδιάζοντας και παράγοντας αθλητικά ρούχα αποστολής, σύμφωνα με τις τεχνικές και αισθητικές απαιτήσεις της Εθνικής μας ομάδας.
 Ο Γενικός Διευθυντής της CAP Sport, Γιώργος Μισαηλίδης, αναφέρθηκε στην έναρξη της συνεργασίας με την Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. , κάνοντας την ακόλουθη δήλωση:
«Η CAP Sport είναι μία ελληνική παραγωγική εταιρία αθλητικού ρουχισμού, η οποία δημιουργήθηκε από την αγάπη μας για τον αθλητισμό και τον ρουχισμό. Η αγάπη αυτή είναι η κινητήριος δύναμή μας για να στηρίζουμε τις προσπάθειες των ανθρώπων που αγωνίζονται με το έμβλημα της Ελληνικής μας Σημαίας.
Αισθανόμαστε απεριόριστο σεβασμό για τους ανθρώπους που αγωνίζονται με την ψυχή τους για την ανάπτυξη του αθλητισμού στην χώρα μας. Είναι καίρια απόφασή μας να στηρίζουμε έμπρακτα τον αθλητισμό στην χώρα μας και αισθανόμαστε υπερήφανοι που τα ρούχα μας θα φορέσουν οι πρωταθλητές της Εθνικής μας ομάδας Σωματικής Διάπλασης. Στόχος μας είναι να δημιουργήσουμε εμφανίσεις ξεχωριστές που θα αναδείξουν και οπτικά τις Εθνικές μας Ομάδες και θα προβάλλουν τη χώρα μας σε όλες τις διεθνείς διοργανώσεις.
Ευχαριστούμε την Ελληνική Ομοσπονδία Σωματικής Διάπλασης για την εμπιστοσύνη που δείχνει στην εταιρία μας και ευχόμαστε ολόψυχα καλή επιτυχία σε όλους τους αθλητές για κάθε αγωνιστική τους εμφάνιση, αρχής γενομένης από το President Santonja Cup, το Πανελλήνιο Πρωτάθλημα Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. και το Βαλκανικό Πρωτάθλημα  που θα πραγματοποιηθούν μέσα στην Άνοιξη».


Στιγμιότυπα από την επισφράγιση της συνεργασίας μας στα γραφεία της CAP:

*Ο κύριος Στέλιος Κλιάφας, Γ.Γραμματέας της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. με τον κο Γιώργο Μισαηλίδη, Γ. Διευθυντή της CAP Sport.* 




Από την πλευρά του, ο Γενικός Γραμματέας της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ., *Στυλιανός Κλιάφα*ς, εξέφρασε την ικανοποίησή του για την ένταξη της CAP Sport στην οικογένεια της Ελληνικής  Ομοσπονδίας Σωματικής Διάπλασης και Fitness:
«Με μεγάλη χαρά υποδεχόμαστε κοντά μας την CAP Sport, μία ανερχόμενη ελληνική εταιρία αθλητικής ένδυσης, η οποία θα αποτελέσει τον Επίσημο Χορηγό Αθλητικού Ρουχισμού των Εθνικών ομάδων της Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ. για τα επόμενα δύο χρόνια. Πρόκειται για μία συνεργασία που θα βοηθήσει σημαντικά την προσπάθεια των αθλητών και των αθλητριών μας, καλύπτοντας πλήρως τις ποιοτικές απαιτήσεις μας. Ελπίζουμε ότι η κοινή μας πορεία με την CAP Sport θα συνοδευτεί από επιτυχημένα αποτελέσματα, σε όλα τα επίπεδα».

Πηγή: *Ε.Ο.Σ.Δ.*

----------


## Polyneikos

Σύμφωνα με έγκυρες πληροφορίες και μετά από  επικοινωνία με τον ίδιο, την παραίτηση του υπέβαλε ο Γενικός Γραμματέας της ΕΟΣΔ *κ. Κλιάφας Στυλιανό*ς στο περιθώριο της διοργάνωσης του Βαλκανικού Πρωταθλήματος για σοβαρούς προσωπικούς λόγους και η οποία έγινε αποδεκτή εκ μέρους της Ομοσπονδίας.

----------

